# TTOC 4th Legendary Thames Valley Xmas Party - Weds 7th Dec



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Here are the details of this year's Legendary Christmas Party! I've selected a date that's nice and early, so that it shouldn't interfere with any other parties that you've got planned...

*Wednesday 07th December, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just ½ mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to meet some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

The Christmas menu is £26.95 per person for a three course dinner (you might need to fast for a couple of days to eat it all!) with Christmas crackers and after dinner chocolate mints. [smiley=santa.gif]

I need to know your menu choices by 25th November as this is when I have to confirm the table numbers.

*I'm not collecting deposits this year, but if any booking is cancelled with less than 48 hours notice, a cancellation charge of £10 per person will apply. *

*Menu*

Starters

A. Scandinavian Gradvalax Salmon with fresh lemon dill mayonnaise, soft roll, Cornish butter and fresh lemon.
B. Norfolk Turkey Teriyaki Skewers with Thai dipping sauce and mixed leaves.
C. Deep fried breaded Camembert Wedge served with sweet tomato chutney on a bed of mixed leaves.
D. Pan fried mixed Mushrooms in a garlic, white wine and cream cheese sauce served with a soft roll and Cornish butter.
E. Coriander Battered Chicken Breast Goujons with Thai dipping sauce and mixed leaves.
F. Crayfish Tail and Ocean Prawn Cocktail with Marie Rose dressing, soft roll, Cornish butter and fresh lemon.
G. English Stilton and Broccoli Cream Soup served with a soft roll and Cornish butter.
H. Cornish Sardine Fillets in coriander batter served with sweet chilli dip and tartar sauce.

Mains

I. Roasted Crispy Half of Suffolk Duck with orange and sweet redcurrant gravy, served with rosemary Lyonnaise potatoes and winter vegetables.
J. Sizzling Norfolk Turkey Breast Fajitas, warm soft flour tortillas, tomato and onion salsa, guacamole, mixed peppers, sour cream, grated cheddar cheese and leaf salad.
K. Pan Seared Scottish Salmon Fillet topped with parsley Hollandaise sauce, butter Jersey new potatoes and winter vegetables.
L. Norfolk Turkey Escalope with a rich cranberry gravy, honey roasted chipolatas, Yorkshire pudding, Jersey new potatoes and winter vegetables.
M. Chargrilled 10oz Rump Steak with a rich green peppercorn and brandy cream sauce, fries, garlic butter field mushrooms, grilled tomato, onion rings and garden peas.
N. Sizzling Cuts of Beef Steak and Field Mushroom Teriyaki served with fries, grilled tomatoes, garden peas and tortilla shell salad basket.
O. Sizzling Tuna Steaks with fresh chilli, lemon, herb and garlic marinade served with fries, tortilla shell salad basket and sweet chilli sauce.
P. Roast Pork Loin Medallions with an apple and brandy cream sauce served with mashed potatoes and winter vegetables.
Q. Sizzling King Prawns and Chicken Breast Cuts, garlic and fresh herb butter, white wine and lemon with sauté potatoes, tortilla salad basket and garlic mayonnaise.
R. Caribbean Quorn Coconut and Chilli Winter Stew served with rice and peas, fries, garlic mayonnaise, warm soft flour tortilla and salad.
S. Crumbed Quorn Schnitzel Fillet stuffed with garlic, herbs and butter with a creamy cheese, garlic and wild mushroom sauce, Lyonnaise potatoes and winter vegetables.
T. Wild Mushroom, Roasted Onion, Cranberry, Brie and Camembert Wellington, coriander Hollandaise sauce, Mediterranean rice and tortilla shell salad basket.

Desserts

U. Warm Chocolate and Fudge Rich Pudding Cake with vanilla pod ice cream.
V. Chilled Berry Fruits Cocktail with Cornish vanilla pod ice cream.
W. Slow baked Citrus Tart with lime syrup and fresh Devon cream.
X. Organic Belgian Chocolate Cheesecake with Cornish vanilla pod ice cream.
Y. Hot Victorian Christmas Pudding with brandy cream.
Z. Exotic Chocolate Ice Creams with chocolate wafer and chocolate sauce.
AA. A selection of Fine Cheeses served with biscuits, grapes and mixed leaf garnish.

*
Has that got your taste buds going? Add your name to the list, come along and join in the fun.
*

Attendees.....................................Menu Selections

phodge & Mr phodge.......................C,N,U & C,L,Y
NaughTTy & Mrs NaughTTy................B,Q,W & C,S,W
SlineTT & D6TTR................................D,I,U & C,O,X
Bucks85th.........................................E,J,U
V6 SRS..............................................E,N,Y
Korry..................................................A,Q,ice cream (with minor adjustments  )
TT02OOT & Nicola..............................E,Q,Z & A,I,Y
westcoTT & Miss westcoTT.................-,M(r/mr),Z & -,M(m),X
LouLou & AidGrant.............................A,J,V & E,J,Z
B16TTC...............................................H,Q,AA
Emma.................................................F,K,X


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Excellent, I am D I U and Donna is C O X....... insert naughty jokes.....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Ooo...er....missus!! :lol:


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

We'll be there:
Nicola - A, I, Y
Paul - E, Q, Z


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hooray! You made it back in! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

We'd like to come please:

Louise (Lou Lou) and Grant (AidGrant)

Our Choices are: A E for starters
J J for mains
V Z for deserts

Thank you


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one Louise - you're both added!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yay - we have Kaya-sitters so Mrs NaughTTy is coming too 

Menu choices:
NaughTTy - B, Q, W
Mrs NaughTTy - C, S, W

P.S. Penny - your menu list from last night has two Xs but no W :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Yay - we have Kaya-sitters so Mrs NaughTTy is coming too


Woohoo!! 



NaughTTy said:


> P.S. Penny - your menu list from last night has two Xs but no W :wink:


 :lol: Oh well!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OK, the list in the 1st post should be up to date now, so please check it and let me know of any errors or omissions.

*Paul & Mervyn*, I still need your menu choices please.

If anyone else would like to come along, please let me know and give me your menu choices by the 25th Nov. 

Getting excited now.... [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Any more for any more...??


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Ver possibly... bit skint... just spent £500 on a Ferrari :lol: 
When's the menu dealine?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds intriguing!! Tell us more! [smiley=gossip.gif]

Menu deadline is this Friday.


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry Penny, too many commitments too little time and money this time - see you next year.
- Aly


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries Aly! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh I nearly missed the deadline. Emma is coming. She will have F,K,X please!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Just in time...added! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Me and her are in... menu choices later

In the meantime allow me to draw your attention to this
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=249249


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one - but menu choices soonest please as I need to give them to the restaurant. 

Tunnel run looks like fun but we're already busy that night, sorry. Think you might find that London will be gridlocked from about 4pm with everyone going home for Christmas and the b-i-b out to catch all those who had an afterwork tipple. Hope it works out and you have fun though!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

On second thoughts Penny we won't be able to join you - insurance is due next month as we've just had to pay out a load of deposits for wedding stuff [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries mate - see you next year! [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hope you are all looking forward to tomorrow - I know I am!! [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks to everyone who came along last night, it was a great night with great food and great company!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Well done to Emma for winning the quiz, and Elias for winning the booby prize. :lol: (And big thanks to Ella for dobbing in the cheats! :lol: )

Hope you all have a great Christmas and I'll see you all in the New Year. [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Forgot to post on here as well as fb - thanks Penny for another great Christmas do and for all your hard work


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

NaughTTy said:


> Forgot to post on here as well as fb - thanks Penny for another great Christmas do and for all your hard work


Here, here..... thank you Penny.

Hope everyone has a fab christmas and a happy and healthy 2012.


----------

